

Nginx direct file upload without passing them through back end - amikhailov
https://coderwall.com/p/swgfvw/nginx-direct-file-upload-without-passing-them-through-backend

======
markwhite
It blows my mind! Can you upload a file just through Nginx with no plugins???

~~~
luckysteve
It seems so, have you tried that?

